# Electra Amsterdam Tires



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone used these tires on a 700c wooden rim?
I regret only buying 2 Electra Amsterdam tires. 
I never thought that they would go out of business.


Now in stock, the Soma New Xpress is available for the first time with cream colored tread in 650x38b, 26x1.75", 700x32c, 35c, and a brand new size 37c.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 21, 2013)

The yellow side wall kills it for me. These are what I went with on my last build. They almost have a button tread.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=320948786196


----------



## okozzy (Aug 21, 2013)

*Love'm*

I got them on one of my riders... love them!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 21, 2013)

So they come in cream?
Are they as puncture proof as the Electra Amsterdam tires?


----------



## okozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

*yes*

Yes they come in cream, not sure about punture worthiness, just a tire.


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 22, 2013)

Okozzy,

I'm confused, are we talking about Electra Amsterdams, Soma New Express, or Kenda Urban tires. You state that they come in white or cream, but which ones?

I looked for the Kenda Urban in cream and can't find them, the Amsterdams are obsolete, and the Soma is the only one I can find in cream. I can't tell by your photo which tire you have on your rider.

Let me know please, and where you got them would be helpful if you remember.

Thanks


----------



## okozzy (Aug 22, 2013)

*Electra Amst...*

They are the Electra Amsterdam cream tires, I picked them up on Ebay (new); probably my best purchase ever... no one bid on the pair; paid $3.25 for them a couple of years ago.

They look great on wood hoops!


----------



## TammyN (Aug 22, 2013)

*Delta Cruisers*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Has anyone used these tires on a 700c wooden rim?
> I regret only buying 2 Electra Amsterdam tires.
> I never thought that they would go out of business.
> 
> ...




That's surprising since Electra still sells Amsterdams with cream tires. I guess you have to buy the whole bike to get them. I recently got some cream 700C x 37 Schwalbe Delta Cruisers for about $25 each. They're nice tires, but without the obvious appeal of being $3.25 a pair. They do have black lettering on the sidewalls which some people might not like.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 23, 2013)

TammyN said:


> That's surprising since Electra still sells Amsterdams with cream tires. I guess you have to buy the whole bike to get them. I recently got some cream 700C x 37 Schwalbe Delta Cruisers for about $25 each. They're nice tires, but without the obvious appeal of being $3.25 a pair. They do have black lettering on the sidewalls which some people might not like.




Most tires with the lettering on the sidewalls is a stamp and can be removed.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 23, 2013)

There is probably some stock somewhere in the world.


----------

